# Revell Ag B-17G



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Just finished the Revell Germany 1/72 B-17G, what a great kit. It's too bad so much of the detail gets covered up, but it was a great build and I am looking forward to the B-17F and doing the Memphis Belle. 

Took her to the "Hope it Don't Snow" Model Show in Rochester, MN where she stole a Silver... Enjoy!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice! Lots of internal details you say?


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Yes, a fully loaded interior. Plus the way they handled the .50 cal. guns was brilliant. in most cases they are two piece and inside and an outside part so you don't risk breaking the barrel's off while painting and doing some other finishing work...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Excellent, I am always happy to see a nicely done B-17.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

She looks as if she just came off an assembly line, nice paint job!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Nice job! Are the windows separate pieces on the forward fuselage, or are the nose pieces clear like on the Hasegawa B-24?

Though this kit isn't without problems, from what I've read, it's still probably the best 1/72 B-17 kit out there. I needs to get one before they're OOP!

Thanks for posting your pics....

HALi9001-


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

The windows were great. The nose is more of a cage and they use clear panels that have the windows molded into them. It is very nice the way they engineered it. About the only issue I had was getting the nose to mate up properly with the interior inside. The cage can be fragile, but using o-rings instead of rubber bands really help hold it with out crushing the frame. You can get a nice set of o-rings at Harbor Freight for about $8...


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Nice job on this build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Splatcat (Jul 27, 2010)

She looks great!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great choice for paint scheme and great execution of said scheme! :thumbsup: Looks like a lot bigger plane than 1/72nd.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Me very much likey what I see. Beautiful job on her.....Cheers mark


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thats a really sweet looking build.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

This turned out really nice looking.


----------

